# Hawthorne Zep



## STOUT (Oct 16, 2015)

It took me months of patience but look what I finally got today! How did I do?


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm in love!  The Zep is the KING of banana tank bikes.


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 16, 2015)

Nah, you didn't do to well. Sell me that one and continue your search. 

Wow! What a great looking bike. One of my favorite models.


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 16, 2015)

I've been stalking Stout on this bike for over a year...lol.  I can't wait to see it cleaned up....by myself...lol.  Enjoy the bike and please update the cleaning with some photos


----------



## Jarod24 (Oct 16, 2015)

Very cool! Nice find


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 16, 2015)

That's a true zep all right. Great score.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 16, 2015)

It was well worth you efforts .....awesome example and nice find!!


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 16, 2015)

shaweeeeeeet


----------



## bairdco (Oct 16, 2015)

The bike looks great, as far as how you did, do you still have 2 arms and legs?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 16, 2015)

Good things come to those who wait.....


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 16, 2015)

Sweet!!


----------



## STOUT (Oct 16, 2015)

bairdco said:


> The bike looks great, as far as how you did, do you still have 2 arms and legs?



I sure do!!! I got the deal of the century!


----------



## mrg (Oct 16, 2015)

Man, great bike and great deal too!, lucky dog, but maybe you should send it down the road sense its incomplete, its missing grips!


----------



## jpromo (Oct 16, 2015)

Woo, a real Zep! Looks superb.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 16, 2015)

Wow!!

It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Oct 16, 2015)

I am so jealous great find.


----------



## bikiba (Oct 16, 2015)

Hawthornecrazy said:


> I am so jealous great find.




me too! super jealous... tht is awesome!

are those 24" wheels?


----------



## slick (Oct 17, 2015)

Killer!! Mouse taillight worth a huge chunk by itself. Hell, between the 2 lights on it you're looking $350. 

I remember this bike someone posted awhile back on it. I tried but never got a response.


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 17, 2015)

I don't usually get too excited about these bikes but that is one of the sweetest examples I've ever seen.  That rack is awesome and its such a great survivor. That's definitely one for the permanent collection.


----------



## catfish (Oct 17, 2015)

Nice! I'm sure that will clean up great!


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Oct 17, 2015)

Awesome find!!! That's really neat!


----------



## reginald (Oct 17, 2015)

*true zeps......*

Excellent bike!  Thanks for posting the pics.  I am noticing the side tangs on the frame.  The traditional take on these is they came with the frame w/o tangs and the traditional seat stays.  I have now seen pics of these with 4 different frames.  Here are a couple other exceptions.........


----------



## STOUT (Oct 17, 2015)

Thanks for posting the pics! I noticed my head light is different as well have u noticed that as well?


----------



## reginald (Oct 19, 2015)

*zep bikes.......*

I did notice that...I have noticed some variations on the truss rods/taillight over it's production, also.  I believe this pic is your bike.  It appears to be the 10 sided delta(hard to tell).  I would be interested in opinions on how long this model was in production.  With the popular frame and the variation in parts, I speculate it was close to 2 years.   I like these bikes & yours is awesome.


----------



## STOUT (Oct 19, 2015)

reginald said:


> I did notice that...I have noticed some variations on the truss rods/taillight over it's production, also.  I believe this pic is your bike.  It appears to be the 10 sided delta(hard to tell).  I would be interested in opinions on how long this model was in production.  With the popular frame and the variation in parts, I speculate it was close to 2 years.   I like these bikes & yours is awesome.



 thank you for sending that over that is an awesome reference for me! The trick for me now will be finding the rear tail light lens and the guts for the headlight!!!


----------



## reginald (Oct 19, 2015)

I found that reference here on the CABE....I hope no one minds my reposting it.


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 19, 2015)

reginald said:


> I found that reference here on the CABE....I hope no one minds my reposting it.




I don't think anyone on the Cabe owns the right to that image and even if they did I say "so what!". Parts hoarding is one thing, but information hoarding is just wrong. Thanks for sharing. I just wish the ad said where to send my $33.95


----------

